# xfrun4 and libicui18n.so.38



## jotawski (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,

I do this
[CMD=][wmc] ~# xfrun4[/CMD]
and get this
[CMD=][wmc]/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libicui18n.so.38" not found, required by "xfrun4"[/cmd]

As far as I know, this can be solved by forcing upgrade xfrun4.  But the problem is that where among xfce4 set of ports this, xfrun4, resides.


----------



## tingo (Jan 25, 2011)

Easy enough to find out:

```
tingo@kg-v2$ pkg_info -W xfrun4
/usr/local/bin/xfrun4 was installed by package xfce4-utils-4.6.2
```
Hope that helps.


----------



## jotawski (Jan 25, 2011)

tingo said:
			
		

> Easy enough to find out:
> 
> ```
> tingo@kg-v2$ pkg_info -W xfrun4
> ...



First of all, I thank you very much and am going to do that now.


----------



## jotawski (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,

That works indeed.  Many thanks and get 100% score, if there were such a system of evaluation, from me.


----------

